# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps chart of accounts in Oracle apps

## navindudhe

hi all,
i'm trying to setup COA. I've created a value set but after opening "Segments (Setup : Financials : Flexfields : Key)" i'm trying to enter code, flexfield title etc. But as i try doing this it gives an error " cannot enter without creating parent records".

Navin

----------


## jawwadali

My question is 

if there is in Code combination ID(CCID) account line = -1 what will be the draw back of this and kindly tell me with importance with so thanx

Regards,
Jawwad

----------


## jawwadali

My question is 

if there is in Code combination ID(CCID) account line = -1 what will be the draw back of this and kindly tell me with importance with so thanx

Regards,
Jawwad

----------


## ndayak

R12 Can we Attached 1st opearting unit which is attached to 1st ledger to 2nd ledger .

what all setups needs to done? It is possible ?

How it can be done ?

----------

